# Recovered... Read



## Elamwre (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys I suffered dp after a panic attack. Anyway, the vision is fucking me up. Before I start, does anyone else have fucked up vision, aka tunnel like, feels like things are dimmer, not as bright, weird, and just really messed up? Please explain

Anyway... I usually have dp for 24/7. However last week, for the first time in the year I've been dpd, I was recovered 99% for 3 full days!! And I felt unbelievable !! It was so good. But silly me thought that now that I'm better, I can start smoking cigarettes again... I smoked a pack in a day and two days later felt shit again...

I don't know whether it was the cigarettes.. And I'm guessing my body is still sensitive , since I had a bad reaction to an ssri in 2009. (and no visual dude , I don't have parkinons lol)

Feel confused but at the end of it, my doctor whose highly trained in anxiety, ssris etc, said ur body is in defense mode and is tired. Give it TIME!!

Finally a decent answer from a gp, and not here, take a fucking pill.

I do think I'm in a defensive mechanism, and doubt the bad reaction has anything to do with it, because for 6 months after the reaction, I felt awesome! DP was triggered after a massive PA after about 8 months . So purely anxiety related

But I do hope I get more of these "recovery" days because I honestly thought omg I'm finally over it! 3 days of heaven!

I wish u all the best, and all hang in there.









Ps for the girls who are under 24 lol add me on facebook. A good chat won't hurt








http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001119455419


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

So what, since I'm 27 I'm too old for you?? huh? HUH?!?!?! Fine.........be that way................................







Just Kidding.

No, really, thank you for this post. It's very encouraging and I think something we all need to remember. It's just a defense mechanism. We just need time to rest and heal.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Elamwre said:


> Guys I suffered dp after a panic attack. Anyway, the vision is fucking me up. Before I start, does anyone else have fucked up vision, aka tunnel like, feels like things are dimmer, not as bright, weird, and just really messed up? Please explain
> 
> Ps for the girls who are under 24 lol add me on facebook. A good chat won't hurt
> 
> ...


You need a lower age limit too







Yes I know what you mean about the tunnel vision (but yet when you have a visual field test you score normal) I call it 'trapped in my own body' you can see why I get weird looks from friends...

My doctors and therepists have told me that my body is tired out from the 'fight/flight' mode and simply needs lots of rest.


----------



## Elamwre (Feb 3, 2011)

No both of you can add me







.

Those 3 days were unbelievable . I finally thought I'm over this shit! But now I have hope that those 3 days can become longer in duration and eventually, stick that way.

That's true about the vision field test lol. I was told by an ophthalmologist my eyes are in brilliant condition. Also did an MRI and a few other scans and everything was fine.

So clearly it's anxiety etc

I think the reason why I felt Better was: no matter how shit I felt, I did things I used to do before I had dp... I pumped my iPod full blast and was relaxing.. And bang!! Felt so good from that moment

Do things you used to do, even if everything feels off. I do think this is a reason for recovery..

Keep the adds coming.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Seriously?! 24? What the hell. Ha


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Great that you have recovered!

Greetings,
DonSteffa


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

All the girls 24 and over can add me on facebook.lol http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1490893667


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

All the girls period can add me. My facebook is on my profile.


----------



## Elamwre (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol

After 4 days, dp got a little worse, but generally feeling on the right track.

There was a thread somewhere about not knowing how to describe your feelings, and if your getting better or not and I can totally relate. Sometimes I think, shit, Im better, then think , hmm I feel a little off, but a bit Better then yesterday. I've stopped analyzing everything and just living! I know it's so hard, and sometimes I struggle, but you know what....?

You have control of 99% of what you do. If I want, I could run naked down the street lol. Or I could stay home all day. But I think the latter is in my comfort zone and I'm used to staying home most of the time. But you need to push yourself out of your comfort Zone and into the zone you used to be , before this shit started. Easier said then done sometimes, but hey, YOU can do the fuck you want


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

Elamwre said:


> Lol
> 
> After 4 days, dp got a little worse, but generally feeling on the right track.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it seems you´re so true..you just have to push yourself no mater how much your dp tells you to be passive and stay at home.. it takes strenght.

I can litle bit relate to that vision thing. My vision is maby litle bit yellowish and blury, dimmer..if it makes any sence.. i also relate a little to that "trapped in my own body" feeling. That sympton is so light on me so it doesn´t bother me, but your description sounds some way familiour.


----------



## Elamwre (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a great description. When indoors at night, the light seems a little yellower and dimmer. It's simply annoying, and there's nothing wrong with our eyes









I think the key to recovery is to make your brain think that it doesn't need to be in the defense mode, and by doing things you used to do, (sometimes painful) with time, you will recover. This is not my theorry but have been seeing a top psychiatrist who knows heaps about dp and they said, you need to break the cycle of dp'.

Similar theory applies to depression etc

Breaking the cycle means doing things tha get you out of your daily boring routine, and go do something aka go to the gym, or an activity which you love and It takes your mind off things

I'll try ask for that particular book/text which explains more about this theory. Hope I've helped







))


----------

